# MRE's anyone eat'em?



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a box of MRE's...

...have used them bike camping, then rode the next day, lots of salt, but drank plenty of water, rode OK. Not bad tasting at all in fact pretty good, heat'em up and the brownie cake is super!

Anyone else?


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

spent 5 years in the marines so yes i have had them. some are better than others. they are loaded with salt and other minerals. I think they were created for a one meal a day type situation.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

From what I remember of them, they contained about 3 ounces of food and a pound of packaging. I didn`t think they were all that bad to eat, but I think I`ll pass on carrying them. Paying for them too, for that matter. Nepmtba, do you "field strip" them at home before you take off?


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> From what I remember of them, they contained about 3 ounces of food and a pound of packaging. I didn`t think they were all that bad to eat, but I think I`ll pass on carrying them. Paying for them too, for that matter. Nepmtba, do you "field strip" them at home before you take off?


Yeh once we were issued them we had to field strip them to make the serviceable.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, prepare at home opening and disposing of the garbage!


----------



## Grumper (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been in the Army for the last 12 years. MRE's averave 1300 calories for a complete meal. The weight gets to be kind of high when you have to carry enough to meet your nutrition requirements for a multiple day trip, the way we get around that is we get resupplied every couple days (when things go as planned). There are better and lighter foods out there. I wouldn't use them bikepacking. Just my two cents.


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

I thought MREs were designed to semi-constipate you?


----------



## Grumper (Feb 17, 2011)

D_Man said:


> I thought MREs were designed to semi-constipate you?


I dont think they were designed to. Some people they plug up pretty well. I've never had that problem. haha


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

D_Man said:


> I thought MREs were designed to semi-constipate you?


When I was in the Army, I was told they were designed to semi-constipate you after you have eaten a certain amount. After you had eaten that amount they only wanted you to s**t every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

There were only 2 or 3 MRE meals I liked, the rest I traded within the platoon. No kidding about some of them pluggin' you up if you're eating them solely for days on end. Mermites were a welcome sight when all you've been eating is MREs.

I only ate them because that's all there was, I wouldn't eat them now. There are much more palatible commercial freeze dried camping food out there. No need to "rough it" when you don't have to. Another issue you'd have to worry about is packing out the chemical heating packets if you use them.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've had quite a few. My father put his 20yrs in and he was always bringing them home. I remember the old ones where some were so bad that even the dog wouldn't eat them.

I haven't eaten many of the more recent ones, but from what I have had, some were not bad.

But, they all seem to contain all the water content, which makes them HEAVY. I haven't considered them once for hiking or backpacking. A few days' worth for emergency rations at the house, sure. But no way I'm packing those things along when I'm out having fun.

The commercial freeze-dried meals, IMO, have a similar taste issue. Some are okay. Others, not so much. That said, they're MUCH lighter. Your other option is to buy/use a food dehydrator. Good thread about that already with some nummy recipes.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Good thread about that already with some nummy recipes.


You never struck me as the type to say "nummy".


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

Curious now, the American MRE's can be found here in the UK, the self heating packs.

Anyone got any photos of what you get inside ? i was toying with getting hold of one to try out.

I can do a detailed show and tell on the Brit rat packs as i pick them up when available, always handy if a bit on the weighty side (sealed 24hr pack 1.8kgs) a weight penalty for sure, but for cost against the dehydrated or wet wayfarer meals the rat packs are good value.

Granted i don't have to live on them for weeks on end, and last used them back in the 1980s when everything came in small tins (really weighty along with the 58webbing)
Got 3 and a bit knocking around right now so if you want to compare against across the pond i will get the scales out and take some photos


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

I have! and I hate them.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I had an MRE once. Don't know if I'd do it again. It was a chicken marinara type thing. That part of it was okay.

I also had a pouch of "corn bread" like stuff with it. Imagine corn bread, the consistency of catfish dough, in a pouch, a half inch thick. I kind of had no taste though. I put it with the left over red sauce, and it was like it sucked the flavor out of the red sauce. 

Anyway. my experience with MRE wasn't that great. For the cost, weight, and nutritional profile, you can do a lot better.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

"three lies in one"


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I made the mistake of eating one at night. It was pretty good but I was up for hours getting firewood, I couldn't sit still. After getting way too much firewood I grabbed the packet and read that it was for two people and loaded with salt.

I'll never do that again.


----------



## DebKirk (Jan 14, 2010)

*There are better foods*

I tell ya. MREs have quite a number of little pluses like toilet paper and a little bottle of Tabasco, but they take up lots of space and you end up carrying those things you do not want . Now the stuff you do not want is extra baggage and you have to dispose of it on the trail or pack it out. The MRE also contains water in the entres, which means more weight. Finally, the MRE should stay good for a couple of years, providing you know when that time is up and also what climate they were stored in before you got them. Since most MREs are military or disaster ( hurricanes) surplus, It is kinda hard to tell.

So, my comment is that if you got them for free, use them, but if you have to buy them, try to at least buy an unopened box ( which contains 8,10,12 meals... I forget) so you can see the inspection dates. Beyond that, Mountain House offers about eight different entres in their Pro-Paks for six to eight dollars. They are light, space efficient, and believe it or not really tasty.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

One thing about MRE is that they are technically "ready to eat." Unlike a Mountain House meal, you don't have to carry water to rehydrate it. Weight wise, it's probably a wash. Unless you filter/camp at a water source, then a MH is a winner. I'm in AZ, so if I don't bring my water with me, I don't expect to find any.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ready to eat...
...as soon as you chainsaw through that armored shell of a pouch!

Yeah, youve got a point about needing to include the water to be genuinely ready to eat. But even in the driest of deserts, I think its easier to restock on water than on suitable packing food. That depends on what you consider suitable, of course. Im trying out new methods in order to take more advantage of gas station shopping opportunities, but usually carry pretty much the whole trip worth of food from the start. I buy it in bulk or boxes or bags, or whatever from the supermarkets at home and repackage it in my kitchen before starting a trip. Need to either go cold (not willing) or start toting a method to cook- the food selection at hole-in-the-wall general stores or gas stations is tough to deal with by my current boil only ways, and even supermarket selections is trickier when you dont have the option to split and repackage easily.

EE, dont you have running streams when you get up into higher elevations? At least in spring and early summer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

> spent 5 years in the marines so yes i have had them


They taste best when hiding from enemy patrols in a jungle in some third world country.
If that's not the case, I prefer something else.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> EE, dont you have running streams when you get up into higher elevations? At least in spring and early summer?


Depends. There are rivers and creeks, even in the lower Sonoran, but they're not 100% reliable. Sometimes they flow, sometimes not. True, reliable, perennial water sources are few and far between. Up north, it's a little better, but sometimes the water sources and the trails don't intersect. There are water tanks for cattle around, but again, it's a crap shoot. Right now, I usually only camp overnight because eight pounds a gallon adds up fast.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

When I was in the Marines my favorite thing about MREs was taking the heater, crushing it up, putting it in a canteen or Gatorade bottle (with water), and watching that sucker blow up. Other than that, stay away from the omelette and use the whole bottle of Tobasco no matter what it is.


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 2, 2009)

MRE's are fine once in a while. You don't want to live on them, but hey, at least they're amusing (again, once in a while).

Note: Generally, "eating" them isn't so much the problem, it's "passing" them that can get dicey.


----------



## AZspeeding (Nov 3, 2010)

rodar y rodar said:


> Ready to eat...
> ...as soon as you chainsaw through that armored shell of a pouch!


LOL, yes, so true.

I've prepped them at home and placed the food inside freezer bags because the "armored shell" takes up too much space and isn't as malleable in a very small pack. I never take the heating elements as they are not good for the environment and I sure as hell don't want to carry them out.

Oh, if you do use the semi-metallic pouches, you can heat up the meal with your regular water or NEXT to a fire. Downside, you're stuck with the pouches. Some are much better than others.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

From reading through this..........maybe don't try the US MREs then, salty and bung you up 

When i get back home i will take some piccys of the british 24hr ration packs and post them up, be interesting to compare packs.


----------



## bikewright (Dec 7, 2007)

MREInfo.com - Home

You will find about everything that you want about an MRE at that site. I have had my fair share of them over the years and would not spend my money on them. There's better stuff out there.


----------



## Ace. (Jun 3, 2012)

good pointer bikewright, i know the in's and out's of global MRE packs now after going there :thumbsup:


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

BigE610 said:


> spent 5 years in the marines so yes i have had them. some are better than others. they are loaded with salt and other minerals. I think they were created for a one meal a day type situation.


I also spent time in the military... 3 years USMC and 3 years PA Army National Guard with 1 of those in Iraq.

I have eaten my fair share of MRE's and there are a few that I like that were taken off the menu like scrambled eggs and the four fingers of death AKA hot dogs. There use to be a few main meal options that you could eat with out needing to hear up. Not sure about what all they have now, but I do know they come in a case of 12 and there are 24 different meals available from the military version. There is also a civilian version of the MRE and it is horid, I would never recamend it to anyone. If you are gonna get an MRE make sure it is the surplus from the military they are the best tasting.

I would without a doubt live off MRE's, I love them. Like most there are some I like better than others, but over all, I enjoy eating them.

I am sure there are better options out there depending on your taste, but for me at least, I won't hesitate to grab an MRE to toss in my pack and take with me. I have a few bits and peices left over from MRE's I have raided when looking for a snack and cant find something I like.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

that's a man, right there.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, MRE's... back in the day when I was in Cadets, we had the MRE's. Chocolate and cheese were especially "interesting" as the chocolate was a slight laxative, and the cheese was a slight... whatever the opposite of a laxative is. Anyway, you're supposed to eat them at the same time, and they cancel each other out. Only being 15yo cadets, we thought it'd be real funny to give only the chocolate to the new recruits.

Kids are mean. I understand that 720 Flight continued that tradition until they closed down for financial reasons.

EDIT: I'd live off them again if I needed to. Calories are calories.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

agreed, I heard the same thing about the chocolate... Though I never had any affects from the MRE's myself even after eating hundreds of them over the years. Heck, I pack a few in my vehicle just incase of break down. I have a full emegency kit in the van just in case.

It includes FAK, MRE's, blankets, tent, sleeping back, etc. Yea, I could just up and decide on the way home to go camping and just about be fully packed, but you never know when you will need the stuff and its good to have just incase. Also keep an aray of knives and a machette in the van too. Ok so I am packed for a light expedition with the van, but I say again, better to have and not need than to need and not have.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess in a pinch, I would gladly eat MRE's. Ones I've had in the past wen't TOO bad. But it doesn't even come close to some of the freeze dried meals available. Mountain House spaghetti, lasagna, and sweet/sour pork. Then a raspberry crumble to finish it off. Light, easy and tastes great.


----------



## Teetosugars (Jul 31, 2009)

Meals Rejected by Eithiopians...

Spent a few months with some US squaddies while I was with the British Army & they had these.. They where honking.

The best thing was the plastic spoon you got- made for a perfect sized racing spoon.

That & the little bottle of Tabasco Sauce.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Teetosugars said:


> *Meals Rejected by Eithiopians...*
> Spent a few months with some US squaddies while I was with the British Army & they had these.. They where honking.
> 
> The best thing was the plastic spoon you got- made for a perfect sized racing spoon.
> ...


Thats funny, never heard that one before...

I dont understand why so many folks dislike the MREs, I guess they are an aquired taste and you either love them or hate them.

I will stand by them and they will always be my top choice. Where else can you get a whole days worth of calories in one bag? Some of the other meal options you would have to pack 3 times the amount to equal 1 MRE.


----------



## Blackfeather (Jun 17, 2010)

ya can make your owne MREs just buy useing a vacum sealer and adding foods like lunch type tuna in the bag not the can , crackers candy you like ect ... thats what i useually do when I do out on my kayak trips and my lil survival excursions


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Blackfeather said:


> ya can make your owne MREs just buy useing a vacum sealer and adding foods like lunch type tuna in the bag not the can , crackers candy you like ect ... thats what i useually do when I do out on my kayak trips and my lil survival excursions


Thats is a great idea, never thought to do it... and if you want you can buy the MRE heater packs seperate from some online dealers or your local Surplus store so you can take stuff that needs heated as well.


----------



## Blackfeather (Jun 17, 2010)

yea i use an esbit stove or bring a small sterno can ( sterno helps make stubborn fires too )


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I've had them in AFJROTC when I was in high school. They're not bad, and some of them taste pretty good. 
But I'll take a Mountain House any day over MREs.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I spent eight years in the Marines in the infantry. I may be weird but I liked MREs. You can strip them down and get rid of most of the the packaging, you can heat the man entree in the the package with a 'heat tab" and an improvised stand, and there is a lot of variety in main courses. 

Plus they need no preparation. You can eat them cold and they ain't bad.


----------



## Dizco76 (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I was the only one who ate the omelet with ham.....and I agree, those hot dogs were the 4-Fingers of Death. Everyone stayed away from those!

As backups, I prefer to use Mainstay Rations during longer hiking outings. They're lightweight and packed full of calories.


----------

